# increase in sperm donors



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone catch the story recently about "UK sperm donor numbers increase" http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6618977.stm
from 250 to 265

The BBC seem to have picked up on the self congratulatory press release on the HFEA web site http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1523.html and printed a paraphased version.

Is it me, or does anyone else think having only 265 sperm donors in the UK is a disgrace?

Lorna

PS I sometimes wonder whether any one at the BBC actually switches on their brain, *before* they reprint the HFEA's spin. If it is true, that the UK public "trust" the BBC to give them good information, no wonder most people have such a poor understanding onf infertility.

/links


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Lorna

I totally agree with you.  To trumpet about increase in mere 15 donors is such a farce and just laughable. 

As for BBC, please don't me started...  they make my blood boil  .

Puglet x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm so glad someone else was thinking the same thing!!!! Apparently there was a difference/increase in 10 donors from last year!!! Who are they trying to kid?

Disgrace and very sad.

MummyP


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I note with interest the statement:
The number of sperm donors has been falling since the Nineties - when there was a peak of 459 donors.

Is it not also important that these are 'new donors'? The report makes no reference to how many exisiting donors have left.

Lizi.x


----------

